# Pressing onto 210 denier polyester draw string bags bags



## RBair

Hi, I'm in need of some HELP!!! I got heat press transfers from F & M expressions and each time I try to press them they pull up off the paper. The bags melt. I have laid a teflon paper down to avoid the melting of the bag but still the transfer seems to press fin in some areas and others it's still on the transfers paper or lifting up. UGH!!! I'm ruining bags. HELP

Temp I last tried was 317F for 18sec with teflon paper.

Please if anybody can help me. I will forever been thankful. What temp do you use and for how long.

style of bag is a drawstring Gemline style 4976


----------



## JuanManuel

Some polyester have a pvc or plastic cover inside to make the bag impermeable, and if it is the case try to put a teflon inside de bag or carton cover with teflon to prevent melting


----------

